# 04' Pathfinder overheating problem



## laopadak (Jun 2, 2009)

So we've recently had an overheating problem on our 04' Pathfinder. We've also just hit 100K and decided to do a 100K service while taking care of the overheating issue. 

At first glance, we thought the problem was a bad thermostat so replaced the following:

Thermostat & gasket
Plugs
Radiator flush
Tranny flush
oil & filter
drive belts

Got the car back and 2 days later had it overheat again (driving in the city, 75* day).

Got back on the forum and spoke to a Nissan master mechanic thru justanswers.com 

Based on what I've read, it could be that we didn't bleed the coolant properly, a faulty head gasket, a faulty fan coupler. 

Had my mechanic bleed the coolant while the front of car was raised and bleed thru the center/rear bleeder?? based on the answer I received from the Nissan master mechanic. 

Still overheated and proceeded with replacing the fan coupler (based on the trouble-shooting technique recommended by the master mechanic.

Still overheating....and from what I've gathered from another source, it's likely the water pump.

*Questions: *

How can I trouble shoot the water pump? 
Do you think it's the water pump?
Are there any other recommendations?

Thanks in advance for any expert advice.
Peck


----------



## laopadak (Jun 2, 2009)

Just and FYI for those who may come across the same problem:

After the 100K tune up I had my mechanic bleed the coolant twice.

After paying $15 to a Nissan Master Mechanic thru justanswers.com I replaced the fan coupler. Still overheating.....

We finally decided to bring it in to the dealership, they diagnosed a bad radiator. 

I'm happy to say the Pathfinders no longer overheating after having the radiator replaced. 

My mechanic wanted $380 which includes parts/labor. 

Nissan worked w/ me on pricing and I ended up paying them just over $500 for the repairs. The main reason I went with the dealership was for their warranty in case the radiator didn't fix the overheating problem.

No regrets and still love our Pathfinder. In hindsight I would've replaced the radiator before going with the fan coupler as I was on the fence 50/50 at that time.

HTH.


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad you got your problem fixed. Odd its the radiator (for an 04 anyway). When we got the 92 we have, the rad had at least 50% of the fins rooted out and leak. Even then it didn't over heat. I just find this odd. (and I'm not exagreting about the 50% part, I was surprised when we took it out). 
The whole reason we replaced it though was on the highway the temp would go up to 75% up the termostat and I didn't like that. Once we put another rad in it wouldn't go over 50% on the highway. 
Sorry for all of this, I'm just surprised that could lead it to over heating so bad. 

As far as checking the water pump, in case anyone reads this in the future, I think you can get an idea if its moving the water by:
taking the rad cap off
start the engine
and watch the coolant in the rad. 
it would be moving across the rad, and you should see it better once the engine warms up and the themrostat opens up. 
You should be able to rev the eninge a little and I think the coolant should move faster. 
Just watch to not get any anti-freeze on yourself (both so you don't get burn and also because it is a chemical)


----------



## laopadak (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I didn't think it was the radiator either because it "appeared" the coolant was moving and there was absolutely no leaks (thus the reason why I went with the fan coupler first).

The dealership said there was a huge difference between coolant temps from top 1/2 to bottom 1/2 of radiator. Something was clogged or damaged internally.

Our Nissan just hit 100K, I guess if I changed/flushed the coolant at 50-60K, this might not have happened... oh well, lesson learned.

Our 04' is the last year they made the Pathfinder in Japan, I think it's a great car overall.


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

What ever reason it seems the OEM radiators have a lot of problems. The engine themselves seem to go on but these rads get clogged and cause issues. 
Hopefully yours is like the one I drive, 225k and still going.


----------

